# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  AgentBot, automated virtual agent, Aivo, Buenos Aires, Argentina

## Airicist

AgentBot, automated virtual agent that intelligently recognizes, interprets, and responds to client questions across diverse digital channel

Developer - Aivo

aivo.co/agentbot-chat-atencion-automatica

----------


## Airicist

AIVO Agentbot - product presentation 2017 

Published on Jul 25, 2017




> AgentBot | Automatic customer support powered by Artificial Intelligence. Learn more about AgentBot and how you can improve your customer support on digital channels.

----------

